
Voting machine hack costs less than $100,000 - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/government/74447/voting-machine-hack-costs-less-100000
======
marze
By comparison, that is less than 1/50000 of the $5,300,000,000 spent on the US
presidential race.

------
chrischen
"Researchers have previously disclosed other ways to hack the systems,
including tampering with the machine's firmware by replacing one ROM chip with
another."

How the hell are you supposed to do that discreetly?

